# Teardown: Lensrentals.com checks out what’s inside the Canon EOS R



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 19, 2018)

> Roger and Aaron at Lensrentals.com have continued their series of taking apart new cameras and lenses, this time doing a teardown of the brand new Canon EOS R.
> *From Lensrentals.com*
> It was rather a boring disassembly, really, about what we should expect for Canon doing a Canon 6D Mark II quality mirrorless camera. It’s neatly laid out and nicely engineered inside. One thing that struck me is that it’s not very crowded inside there, or as we like to say ‘they left a lot of air inside’……
> Do I think future Rs are going to have IBIS? No, I don’t. Canon has been very clear that they think lens stabilization is superior. The space is probably just a matter of ergonomics and perhaps heat diffusion. But there’s certainly room for it. Read the full article
> You can...



Continue reading...


----------



## herion (Oct 19, 2018)

With "a lot of air inside" I wonder if that bodes well for a dual-DIGIC setup for the "professional" model in terms of heat dissipation...


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 19, 2018)

herion said:


> With "a lot of air inside" I wonder if that bodes well for a dual-DIGIC setup for the "professional" model in terms of heat dissipation...


Perhaps space for structure that can conduct heat to the magnesium frame so that is can be dissipated into the external environment. Ultimately, that is where the generated heat has to go.


----------



## LesC (Oct 19, 2018)

Liked the last para: "Tomorrow (tomorrow being a couple of years) I will absolutely be shooting a mirrorless camera, but I have no idea yet which one. Of course, those of you who know me very well know I won’t be able to stand it, and I’ll ignore my own advice and get one of these in a month or two; and almost certainly decide it was the wrong one a month or two after that"

Could be describing me or anyone of us I guess


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 19, 2018)

herion said:


> With "a lot of air inside" I wonder if that bodes well for a dual-DIGIC setup for the "professional" model in terms of heat dissipation...


Room for a Fan

If there is going to be a 50mp DPAF sensor, more power will be needed, and be it dual Digics or a higher powered Digic, it will need to dissipate more heat. Batteries also generate their own heat too. If you charge it in camera, it will warm up the entire camera, by itself, its not significant at room temperatures, but when its 100+ degrees outdoors, all those heat sources become significant. Canon has been traditionally very conservative, and does not push components to their ultimate capacity which is why we see relatively few overheat issues, but they do happen.


----------



## herion (Oct 19, 2018)

There will be a new weather-sealed opening in the "professional" version - this will allow you to:

a) attach different sized heat sinks to dissipate the heat generated by multiple DIGICs or higher powered DIGICs *OR*
b) allow you to attach a "Nitro cooler" - a small(ish) compressed cylinder of nitrogen to regularly "puff" and cool off the camera interior


----------



## ethanz (Oct 19, 2018)

herion said:


> There will be a new weather-sealed opening in the "professional" version - this will allow you to:
> 
> a) attach different sized heat sinks to dissipate the heat generated by multiple DIGICs or higher powered DIGICs *OR*
> b) allow you to attach a "Nitro cooler" - a small(ish) compressed cylinder of nitrogen to regularly "puff" and cool off the camera interior


c) allow it to hold a JUUL or other cool person e-cigarette.


----------



## kaihp (Oct 19, 2018)

Here's the link that CRguy forgot to post: https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2018/10/teardown-of-the-canon-eos-r-mirrorless-camera/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Perhaps space for structure that can conduct heat to the magnesium frame so that is can be dissipated into the external environment. Ultimately, that is where the generated heat has to go.


 Possibly another model but tailored towards video - full 4K 60 fps, the Eos R looks excellent and those EOS R lenses look excellent.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 19, 2018)

"Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar"


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 19, 2018)

I am surprised at the sealing.... even my old 60D is better sealed....


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 20, 2018)

Pretty shocked Roger claims this is a polycarbonate body and not magnesium alloy...


----------



## brad-man (Oct 20, 2018)

Judging by the photos, Canon has put some sort of textured coating on the shell, presumably with electrical or thermal properties deemed desirable. The vapors must have made Roger light-headed and a wee bit confused...


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 21, 2018)

If I'm not mistaken, in the past, Canon has used a small amount of magnesium alloy in mid-level cameras, namely in the support skeleton, not the entire shell. 

Canon UK specs: "Magnesium Alloy body and polycarbonate with glass fibre parts."


----------



## brad-man (Oct 21, 2018)

From Canon Canada: "Comfortable and solid in the hand, the *EOS R camera*features a rigid yet lightweight magnesium alloy chassis that enhances body durability while shielding the camera from electromagnetic radiation and heat. It also has a tempered front panel for internal rigidity."

http://www.canon.ca/en/Features/EOS-R/EOS-R-Camera


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 21, 2018)

brad-man said:


> From Canon Canada: "Comfortable and solid in the hand, the *EOS R camera*features a rigid yet lightweight magnesium alloy chassis that enhances body durability while shielding the camera from electromagnetic radiation and heat. It also has a tempered front panel for internal rigidity."



From the Merriam-Webster 11th Collegiate Dictionary:
"Chassis: the supporting frame of a structure (as an automobile or television)"
I don't think Roger is confusing plastic with metal. Somewhere in the plastic shell are magnesium alloy ribs or beams that add strength. That would be enough for the marketing department to make hay.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 21, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> From the Merriam-Webster 11th Collegiate Dictionary:
> "Chassis: the supporting frame of a structure (as an automobile or television)"
> I don't think Roger is confusing plastic with metal. Somewhere in the plastic shell are magnesium alloy ribs or beams that add strength. That would be enough for the marketing department to make hay.


While I agree with your assessment of Roger's abilities, I'm afraid that I would call foul on Canon. If you click on the link I provided, at the bottom of the page is the photo I attached and right beside it in bold letters is captioned "Magnesium Alloy Body". Below that heading is the statement I quoted. Canon's caption/statement/photos are at best insincere and misleading.


----------



## AUGS (Oct 21, 2018)

It looks like the body is a combination of both magnesium alloy and over-moulded glass-filled polycarbonate.

If you look closely at the alloy photo, just under the EOS logo there are two steps (it is the same around the body, but this is a good reference point without creating images). In the stripdown photo from Roger, it looks like the beige material fills the lower step (this is glass filled polycarbonate). In other words, they may have over-mould the polycarbonate over the alloy body. This will provide strength and impact resistance but with minimal additional weight the same wall thickness in the alloy would have.
Roger also noted the polycarbonate had a "slightly rough surface" - that's the glass fibre.

Therefore, both Canon and Roger are correct. I'd be very surprised if Canon replaced the front plate entirely.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 21, 2018)

Roger Cicala Mod  Goran Škrlec • 2 days ago
It is* magnesium alloy*, as they say, but it's got quite a different feel to it.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 21, 2018)

SecureGSM said:


> Roger Cicala Mod  Goran Škrlec • 2 days ago
> It is* magnesium alloy*, as they say, but it's got quite a different feel to it.


How do you know? Did you do a tear-down too? Work for Canon? The rest of us are speculating.

Rodger did a fantastic tear-down. I think we can move on from what the shell is made of at this point, unless someone has definite Insider knowledge, or has cut a cross section of the shell for us.


----------



## jd7 (Oct 21, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> How do you know? Did you do a tear-down too? Work for Canon? The rest of us are speculating.
> 
> Rodger did a fantastic tear-down. I think we can move on from what the shell is made of at this point, unless someone has definite Insider knowledge, or has cut a cross section of the shell for us.


SecureGSM was quoting a statement Roger Cicala made in response to someone who left a comment under the tear down article. If you read through the comments you'll be able to find it.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 21, 2018)

jd7 said:


> SecureGSM was quoting a statement Roger Cicala made in response to someone who left a comment under the tear down article. If you read through the comments you'll be able to find it.


Ok, so SecureGSM is quoting somebody replying in comments who is quoting Canon's "magnesium alloy chassis" claim. We've been through that. I'm sure SecureGSM is grateful that you backed up his quoting of a random comment. Some authority!

As I said, unless somebody works for Canon or does a tear-down of the shell itself, we can only speculate.

My point is that Roger did a lot of work, covered a lot of ground, and we seem stuck on the shell? Whatever rings your bell!


----------



## jd7 (Oct 21, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> Ok, so SecureGSM is quoting somebody replying in comments who is quoting Canon's "magnesium alloy chassis" claim. We've been through that. I'm sure SecureGSM is grateful that you backed up his quoting of a random comment. Some authority!
> 
> As I said, unless somebody works for Canon or does a tear-down of the shell itself, we can only speculate.
> 
> My point is that Roger did a lot of work, covered a lot of ground, and we seem stuck on the shell? Whatever rings your bell!


No, SecureGSM is quoting Roger Cicala. I know what Roger said in his tear down article about what the camera body is made of, but someone asked him about it in a comment, and Roger responded. SecureGSM was quoting Roger's response.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 22, 2018)

jd7 said:


> No, SecureGSM is quoting Roger Cicala. I know what Roger said in his tear down article about what the camera body is made of, but someone asked him about it in a comment, and Roger responded. SecureGSM was quoting Roger's response.


Ok, now I see that. Sorry. Roger should definitely restate what he said in the body of his article. 

And it would be nicer still if Roger explained how he "discovered" the magnesium!

But I will say, based merely on the photographs, the shell appears to be plastic, meaning that the magnesium alloy is hidden in there somewhere, perhaps as framework. Just conjecture, but not all that shell looks like metal coated with plastic--it just looks like plastic.

And he does seem very confident that Canon has no plans to go with IBIS, based on public statements made by Canon. I really don't know how beneficial IBIS would be for, say that beautiful new 50mm f/1.2L, but it would be nice to have a couple of stops worth...


----------



## jd7 (Oct 22, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> Ok, now I see that. Sorry. Roger should definitely restate what he said in the body of his article.
> 
> And it would be nicer still if Roger explained how he "discovered" the magnesium!
> 
> ...


As you have said, Canon has talked about a magnesium alloy chassis so maybe that is correct but there is a poly-carbonate body over/around that chassis. Still, Roger's post suggests he now thinks the body is magnesium alloy but with an unusual feel. I agree it would be interesting to know what has changed his mind from what he said in his tear down article.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks for your sincere apologies for all that insult and drivel. I hope you learnt your lesson. no further comments...



YuengLinger said:


> Ok, now I see that. Sorry. Roger should definitely restate what he said in the body of his article.
> 
> And it would be nicer still if Roger explained how he "discovered" the magnesium!
> 
> ...


----------



## mirage (Oct 22, 2018)

*lots of empty space inside*. Looking forward to getting much more compact, less hollow, air-filled EOS R model(s) soon. 

Sony A7 (1st gen) body size but with LP-E6N battery inside, no shoulder display, no 4k video recording at all, no useless M-Fn slider bar, regular multi-function-wheel, AF-joystick in addition to touch-panel AF-point selection ... priced at USD/€ 999

plus a compact, decent IQ, inexpensive Non-L RF 24-85/4.0 IS STM ... and I'll switch to Canon EOS R/RF immediately.


----------



## BillB (Oct 22, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> How do you know? Did you do a tear-down too? Work for Canon? The rest of us are speculating.
> 
> Rodger did a fantastic tear-down. I think we can move on from what the shell is made of at this point, unless someone has definite Insider knowledge, or has cut a cross section of the shell for us.


I think he is quoting Roger. Roger now thinks it is magnesium alloy.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 22, 2018)

SecureGSM said:


> Thanks for your sincere apologies for all that insult and drivel. I hope you learnt your lesson. no further comments...


Your attribution of the quote was not very clear as posted, which led to the confusion. Fortunately another poster was able to clarify for you.
Thank you for graciously accepting the apology.


----------



## RogerCicala (Oct 22, 2018)

jd7 said:


> As you have said, Canon has talked about a magnesium alloy chassis so maybe that is correct but there is a poly-carbonate body over/around that chassis. Still, Roger's post suggests he now thinks the body is magnesium alloy but with an unusual feel. I agree it would be interesting to know what has changed his mind from what he said in his tear down article.



Several things happened. First, Roger rushed to get the teardown up and then had to take planes, trains, and automobiles (not necessarily in that order) to get from Memphis to Boston, did two days of teaching, and then the reverse back. I am willing to make comments from an article on my phone, but not to try to modify the Wordpress document. So I didn't change the text.

As to the material, it felt slightly fuzzy, flexible and thin. Not like magnesium chassis I had felt before and honestly I try not to read the manufacturer's stuff before I do a teardown or test. It felt completely non-metallic. After publishing I heard from a couple of friends who know a lot more about materials than I do who suggested it is an SLM printed magnesium alloy which often has the kind of texture i felt and is lighter than standard Mg frames. After reading some descriptions, that seems consistent with what I was looking at.


----------



## pj1974 (Oct 22, 2018)

RogerCicala said:


> Several things happened. First, Roger rushed to get the teardown up and then had to take planes, trains, and automobiles (not necessarily in that order) to get from Memphis to Boston, did two days of teaching, and then the reverse back. I am willing to make comments from an article on my phone, but not to try to modify the Wordpress document. So I didn't change the text.
> 
> As to the material, it felt slightly fuzzy, flexible and thin. Not like magnesium chassis I had felt before and honestly I try not to read the manufacturer's stuff before I do a teardown or test. It felt completely non-metallic. After publishing I heard from a couple of friends who know a lot more about materials than I do who suggested it is an SLM printed magnesium alloy which often has the kind of texture i felt and is lighter than standard Mg frames. After reading some descriptions, that seems consistent with what I was looking at.



Roger

Your website, your articles, your teardown - well, just generally all your work with photographic gear is much appreciated. Including by those on the other side of the globe (e.g. I'm in Australia).

I totally get the fit in work while one can in a travelling lifestyle, with planes, trains and automobiles (I have traveled much over my life, both for my work and other reasons).

Thanks for your explanation above too. It's certainly interesting. The non metallic feeling of the new SLM printed magnesium alley is an interesting direction Canon is taking.

As well as immensely enjoying using my current photography gear, for taking photos of scenes, people and things I love; I also look forward to what the future holds. 

PJ


----------

